# Question For Bud



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

part number #523 with the white compound rear tires do you sell the rears separately if so what is the part number?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

djcyder said:


> part number #523 with the white compound rear tires do you sell the rears separately if so what is the part number?


No we only sell as sets.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

